# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Cascading Prompts

## stokie

This question is for Bill directly. Hi Bill, I have lots of experience with RS, implementing the beta in a production environment, I was so impressed. Currently my company uses Cognos for financial reporting, and I am hoping to replace this with RS and MSAS. I have little knowledge of MDX, so I have been using your various series of articles to get up to speed. However, I don't get the article Mastering OLAP Reporting: Cascading Prompts. I fully understand how to build the prompts, but there seems to be a step missing in the article. You never replace the hardcoded where clause in the base dataset, and I can't seem to work out how to pass the parameter from the cascading prompts to the report. Maybe I'm being stupid, but the article doesn't seem to tell us how to do that. 

Many Thanks

Sam

----------


## stokie

I obviously should have dug around other articles. When I did, I found out how to do this, so no reply needed, thanks.

----------


## Island1

The latter point intrigues me.  My articles are written to be completely self-sufficient, which is why they often run quite long. They actually go through a couple of independent QA cycles, including rebuilds of all steps from scratch to make sure they work (I got sick of technical books where problems leave readers hanging, and determined to do it better than that, long ago).

Your implication is that you somehow found a "missing step" somewhere else.  All the more odd, because of the uniqueness of most of the stuff in the article you cite. Could you please let us in on the specifics, rather than leaving a "dangling criticism?"  What did you see elsewhere that you could insert as a "missing step?"

It will only help to make prospective articles better ...

Bill

----------


## dave6dl

This is the very first article i have gone through about Reporting Services and it was really great, i could easily follow everything and i feel like i have learned a lot.

I did run across something similar to what is described above.  After i have completed all the steps and i am "previewing" the sales report, the report returns exactly the same values no matter what values i select in the cascading picklists.

Maybe there is a missing step or maybe i just missed a step that was there (I will go back and look over it again).

Thanks!

----------

